# Index Pin On Horizontal Indexer For Atlas Horizontal Mill



## wa5cab (Jun 21, 2015)

If anyone has the horizontal indexer headstock for the Atlas Mill, could you please send me a fairly close-up photo of the nose of the spring-loaded indexing pin?


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 8, 2016)

Do you still need this Robert?    I have an indexer.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 9, 2016)

Actually, someone sent me some photos.  When I got back to the project, I could not find them.  So if you wouldn't mind...  I'll try to keep up with them this time.


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll take some tonight.


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 9, 2016)

Here they are


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks.  That plus looking up the included gear tooth angle should be enough info to fix my horizontal indexer.


----------

